# Need advice on oral sex hygiene



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

I love going down on my husband but it can be very hard and is distracting when he smells strong, even after a shower it smells strong. I have watched him shower before I know he cleans good but we buy cheap soaps and stuff. Idk if maybe that's why he still smells strong down town. 

Any recommendations of what he could use for the strong smell?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

JustAnj said:


> I love going down on my husband but it can be very hard and is distracting when he smells strong, even after a shower it smells strong. I have watched him shower before I know he cleans good but we buy cheap soaps and stuff. Idk if maybe that's why he still smells strong down town.
> 
> Any recommendations of what he could use for the strong smell?


Some people just smell bad down there. I think you should try different soaps. Irish Spring is real strong. You also might try cologne. I'm afraid it all might taste bad though.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

If he just took a shower he shouldn’t smell. Is he not circumcised?


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> If he just took a shower he shouldn’t smell. Is he not circumcised?


He is but he gets really sweaty after work and showers after a couple days or so just kinda dry's himself off with a shirt and washes his feet instead of a full shower. Maybe that's it idk. Maybe a stronger soap is needed and better scrub.


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Some people just smell bad down there. I think you should try different soaps. Irish Spring is real strong. You also might try cologne. I'm afraid it all might taste bad though.


I wouldn't mind the taste honestly.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

JustAnj said:


> I wouldn't mind the taste honestly.


Here are some products I found googling.


https://news.yahoo.com/keep-private-parts-clean-products-150037750.html


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Take a daily shower.


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Here are some products I found googling.
> 
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/keep-private-parts-clean-products-150037750.html


Thank you!!! Bonus father days gift 😁


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

JustAnj said:


> He is but he gets really sweaty after work and showers after a couple days or so just kinda dry's himself off with a shirt and washes his feet instead of a full shower. Maybe that's it idk. Maybe a stronger soap is needed and better scrub.


Protip: When you get sweaty, take a shower.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

It sounds like he needs to learn proper hygiene. If he's sweating all day at work, wiping off with anything (but especially a dirty t-shirt) and washing his feet isn't going to cut it. He needs to be showering daily, retracting if he's intact, and taking that extra second after peeing.

He should not however be using strong soaps down there, no one should. 

If this is a new problem, he may want to see the doctor about any infections and whatnot.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Turn the removable shower head to a tight stream and power wash that ass.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

JustAnj said:


> *He is but he gets really sweaty after work and showers after a couple days or so just kinda dry's himself off with a shirt and washes his feet instead of a full shower.* Maybe that's it idk. Maybe a stronger soap is needed and better scrub.


Yuck! Of course, that's it.

Were his hygiene habits always this dismal, or is this a recent development? Does he seem depressed?


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

TXTrini said:


> Yuck! Of course, that's it.
> 
> Were his hygiene habits always this dismal, or is this a recent development? Does he seem depressed?


Yes 

He is also very exhausted after work so does this routine catch up on some rest.


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

CallingDrLove said:


> Turn the removable shower head to a tight stream and power wash that ass.


😂


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

bobert said:


> It sounds like he needs to learn proper hygiene. If he's sweating all day at work, wiping off with anything (but especially a dirty t-shirt) and washing his feet isn't going to cut it. He needs to be showering daily, retracting if he's intact, and taking that extra second after peeing.
> 
> He should not however be using strong soaps down there, no one should.
> 
> If this is a new problem, he may want to see the doctor about any infections and whatnot.


Its a on and off issue.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

JustAnj said:


> Yes
> 
> He is also very exhausted after work so does this routine catch up on some rest.


If he's too exhausted to shower, I guess he's too exhausted for oral. 

How would he feel if your situation was reversed? Would be able to go near there without throwing up on you?


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

TXTrini said:


> If he's too exhausted to shower, I guess he's too exhausted for oral.
> 
> How would he feel if your situation was reversed? Would be able to go near there without throwing up on you?


That would be more of a loss for me because I love doing it over him actually wanting it. He occasionally wants it but most times he doesn't. He pushes me away too if he knows he hasn't showered yet.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

JustAnj said:


> I love going down on my husband but it can be very hard and is distracting when he smells strong, even after a shower it smells strong. I have watched him shower before I know he cleans good but we buy cheap soaps and stuff. Idk if maybe that's why he still smells strong down town.
> 
> Any recommendations of what he could use for the strong smell?


Some people just have strong pheremones.
If he is clean, you may have to go to a boutique and pick something to mask a smells and tastes.

As exhausted as he is, he should take the extra effort to take an extra shower, just so that he's not being unbearable to you. 
It's an act of love for him to do that.


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> Some people just have strong pheremones.
> If he is clean, you may have to go to a boutique and pick something to mask a smells and tastes.
> 
> As exhausted as he is, he should take the extra effort to take an extra shower, just so that he's not being unbearable to you.
> It's an act of love for him to do that.


This might explain why he pushes me off sometimes. 

I have never tried stuff on him this might help too. 

I will try to entice him more for a shower job maybe that'll help him want to stay on top of things.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

If he's too tired to shower, can he just take a bath and relax that way? A shower doesn't have to take a long time though. He could be in and out in like 5 minutes.


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

bobert said:


> If he's too tired to shower, can he just take a bath and relax that way? A shower doesn't have to take a long time though. He could be in and out in like 5 minutes.


We do have a tub, I never thought to ask him if he would enjoy a bath. 

He gets overwhelmed thinking about it, sometimes he gets mad at himself for not just doing it. 🤷


----------



## GG1061 (Apr 20, 2021)

What is his diet like?


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

How about some spot cleaning as an interim solution? "wash up down there, I'm going to take care of you... "

BTW your husband is one lucky guy to have such an enthusiastic partner.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

JustAnj said:


> We do have a tub, I never thought to ask him if he would enjoy a bath.
> 
> He gets overwhelmed thinking about it, sometimes he gets mad at himself for not just doing it. 🤷


Maybe get him in the habit of making a shower upon coming home part of his downtime?
Maybe have a cup of coffee or a can of beer at his chair waiting for him as a reward for having done that.
Positive rewards works wonders.


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

GG1061 said:


> What is his diet like?


Before I started making low fat meals for him. It used to be mainly bready sweets and junk food. I would cook him dinner when he had early shifts. 

He still eats junk at work though since they have it available.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

JustAnj said:


> Before I started making low fat meals for him. It used to be mainly bready sweets and junk food. I would cook him dinner when he had early shifts.
> 
> He still eats junk at work though since they have it available.


Inform him that eating carbohydrates promotes estrogen production.


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

Quad73 said:


> How about some spot cleaning as an interim solution? "wash up down there, I'm going to take care of you... "
> 
> BTW your husband is one lucky guy to have such an enthusiastic partner.


Aw thank you ☺

I actually just talked to him, we agreed on blow jobs in the shower. 🥰


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

JustAnj said:


> That would be more of a loss for me because I love doing it over him actually wanting it. He occasionally wants it but most times he doesn't. He pushes me away too if he knows he hasn't showered yet.


OK, well at least he's aware and considerate. I was afraid he was expecting you to do it anyway after reading your comment about him being a poen addict in another thread.


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

TXTrini said:


> OK, well at least he's aware and considerate. I was afraid he was expecting you to do it anyway after reading your comment about him being a poen addict in another thread.


As a porn addict it actually made him less sexual, it honestly was weird to me. He would be constantly on edge and would be miserable after using. I kept offering sex and all kinds of stuff but he was not up for anything especially me. 

For a while in our relationship he stopped want sex altogether, I didn't understand because I wanted it so bad and also was super interested in learning how to please him but he just wasn't having it. 

Any attempt at being sexual like sweet talk or light suggestiveness he would get uncomfortable. It was bad. Porn and masterbation was his life. 

The only time I would ever get a chance with him when he went cold turkey on sex was when he needed a release but then came to realize he felt nothing during sex and his **** couldn't stay hard. 

Divorce at that point was now on the table, I love him very much but I knew I couldn't stay where I wasn't wanted. I kept trying different ways to stop our arguing but nothing worked. I eventually broke and I think that's when he realized I couldn't do it anymore. 

He promised he would get help, promised he would try therapy, pills didn't matter what. In the past he would tell me no to it all. 

So yeah being a porn addict doesn't mean you want more sex or would do more kinky stuff, it meant your wife was porn your life was porn. 

I'm happy to know he finally got serious.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

JustAnj said:


> As a porn addict it actually made him less sexual, it honestly was weird to me. He would be constantly on edge and would be miserable after using. I kept offering sex and all kinds of stuff but he was not up for anything especially me.
> 
> For a while in our relationship he stopped want sex altogether, I didn't understand because I wanted it so bad and also was super interested in learning how to please him but he just wasn't having it.
> 
> ...


Do you think he skips showers to avoid sex?

I understand, I spent years in a sexlesss marriage with that same attitude. It only wanted my time and ended anyway for other reasons.

I've heard my share of ******** excuses. At some point, you have to choose you, so watch his actions and ignore everything he says when you're deciding what to do.

ETA 
I just saw you're only 29 and 30!!!! This is not going to get better without a lot of effort from him!


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

TXTrini said:


> Do you think he skips showers to avoid sex?
> 
> I understand, I spent years in a sexlesss marriage with that same attitude. It only wanted my time and ended anyway for other reasons.
> 
> ...


Yes I agree and I will leave if it came down to it. I am sure he had done what you said above in the past, I know he did I can tell. Though he was more depressed then too. 

Recently though he has been the one initiating some pretty irresistible foreplay leading to sex that same day. So I think he has improved a lot from his sexless attitude. He has been up and down with porn but everytime he goes back he now does the opposite of what he used to do and he comes to me. I am very happy with the progress. ❤


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

ccpowerslave said:


> Protip: When you get sweaty, take a shower.


 Novel idea.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

JustAnj said:


> He is but he gets really sweaty after work and showers after a couple days or so just kinda dry's himself off with a shirt and washes his feet instead of a full shower. Maybe that's it idk. Maybe a stronger soap is needed and better scrub.


Actually showering daily. Tell him no more unless he actually cleans himself.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

JustAnj said:


> He is but he gets really sweaty after work and showers after a couple days or so just kinda dry's himself off with a shirt and washes his feet instead of a full shower. Maybe that's it idk. Maybe a stronger soap is needed and better scrub.


Gross. That's definitely the issue. He needs to shower every day. Bobert's suggestion of a relaxing bath is a good idea too.


----------



## gguillermo (7 mo ago)

JustAnj said:


> Before I started making low fat meals for him. It used to be mainly bready sweets and junk food. I would cook him dinner when he had early shifts. He still eats junk at work though since they have it available.


 I have noticed when I eat clean, fresh fruits and veggies , unprocessed food, less fried food and more poached, steamed, roasted food my clothes after workouts don’t smell like when I get on acrtrackbof a less healthy diet. Also, lots of water. Actually, more water than he wants. Want to get to where his urine is close to clear. Intermittent fasting (16/8 to 18/6) over time will get the crud out of his body also. Clean on the inside makes his sweat less concentrated.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

JustAnj said:


> I love going down on my husband but it can be very hard and is distracting when he smells strong, even after a shower it smells strong. I have watched him shower before I know he cleans good but we buy cheap soaps and stuff. Idk if maybe that's why he still smells strong down town.
> 
> Any recommendations of what he could use for the strong smell?


Two thoughts.

1. Flavored oral sex condoms might be a way of staying connected.

2. Among prostitutes, there is the Swedish shower. This is where you bring a warm bowl of water, a couple of soft hand towels, and soap to the bedside nightstand prior to sex. Then as part of foreplay you wash and stimulate his penis prior to engaging in any form of sex.

Good luck.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

He needs to shower everyday _and suds up his balls and ass_.

I'm kinda surprised you haven't gotten continual yeast or other infections from him with that lack of hygiene. 

Do your sheets stink from him?


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

Young at Heart said:


> Two thoughts.
> 
> 1. Flavored oral sex condoms might be a way of staying connected.
> 
> ...


Thank you I'll try this too  Sounds sensual. ❤


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

Livvie said:


> He needs to shower everyday _and suds up his balls and ass_.
> 
> I'm kinda surprised you haven't gotten continual yeast or other infections from him with that lack of hygiene.
> 
> Do your sheets stink from him?


We don't have sex everyday and he likes to mostly have sex after a shower himself. I also tend to wet the sheets so I clean them and I jump in the shower to rinse my body after sex and he rinses his private area, so maybe that's why I have never gotten a infection.


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

gguillermo said:


> I have noticed when I eat clean, fresh fruits and veggies , unprocessed food, less fried food and more poached, steamed, roasted food my clothes after workouts don’t smell like when I get on acrtrackbof a less healthy diet. Also, lots of water. Actually, more water than he wants. Want to get to where his urine is close to clear. Intermittent fasting (16/8 to 18/6) over time will get the crud out of his body also. Clean on the inside makes his sweat less concentrated.


He definitely wants to get more serious with how he eats, I will forward him these tips. Thank you. ❤


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> Maybe get him in the habit of making a shower upon coming home part of his downtime?
> Maybe have a cup of coffee or a can of beer at his chair waiting for him as a reward for having done that.
> Positive rewards works wonders.


I forgot to respond to this, I like this idea too because I know how much he loves it when I whip something up for him. I know this would motivate him. ❤


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

JustAnj said:


> He is but he gets really sweaty after work and showers after a couple days or so just kinda dry's himself off with a shirt and washes his feet instead of a full shower. Maybe that's it idk. Maybe a stronger soap is needed and better scrub.


Errr, no. Shower at least twice a day. 

Also get him to wash it with water over the sink before sex. Shower is not enough, it has to be as fresh as possible. 

Mindful of what he eats as well.

But follow those 3 in priority and see how you go first.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

JustAnj said:


> He is but he gets really sweaty after work and showers after a couple days or so just kinda dry's himself off with a shirt and washes his feet instead of a full shower. Maybe that's it idk. Maybe a stronger soap is needed and better scrub.


showers after a couple of day? or just dries himself off with a shirt? hmmm.....you think that might be the issue?


----------



## bricks (Aug 14, 2017)

We had a similar problem. At one point, I took him in shower and slowly washed him with lots of bubbles ALL over. He enjoyed it. Great foreplay. After, I explained that that was the level if clean I expected himself before asking to have sex. This was after repeated requests that he do a better job at getting clean.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

bricks said:


> We had a similar problem. At one point, I took him in shower and slowly washed him with lots of bubbles ALL over. He enjoyed it. Great foreplay. After, I explained that that was the level if clean I expected himself before asking to have sex. This was after repeated requests that he do a better job at getting clean.


I don't know about other ladies, but the fact that you have to explain this stuff and show it to a grown man would completely turn me off him. This is the stuff you teach children.

I really hope OP's husband decides to man up, this whole attitude is really offputting.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

TXTrini said:


> I don't know about other ladies, but the fact that you have to explain this stuff and show it to a grown man would completely turn me off him. This is the stuff you teach children.
> 
> I really hope OP's husband decides to man up, this whole attitude is really offputting.


I agree with that. People who reach adulthood without knowing how to clean themselves, and have to be told more than once the correct way, would be an automatic “no” for me.


----------



## bricks (Aug 14, 2017)

TXTrini said:


> I don't know about other ladies, but the fact that you have to explain this stuff and show it to a grown man would completely turn me off him. This is the stuff you teach children.
> 
> I really hope OP's husband decides to man up, this whole attitude is really offputting.


I agree. Believe me, it continues to be offputting even though we have resolved the issue.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

JustAnj said:


> I love going down on my husband but it can be very hard and is distracting when he smells strong, even after a shower it smells strong. I have watched him shower before I know he cleans good but we buy cheap soaps and stuff. Idk if maybe that's why he still smells strong down town.
> 
> Any recommendations of what he could use for the strong smell?


antiperspirant spray in the pubic hair?


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

JustAnj said:


> He is but he gets really sweaty after work and *showers after a couple days or so* just kinda dry's himself off with a shirt and washes his feet instead of a full shower.


I think this may be the crux of the problem.


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

TXTrini said:


> I don't know about other ladies, but the fact that you have to explain this stuff and show it to a grown man would completely turn me off him. This is the stuff you teach children.
> 
> I really hope OP's husband decides to man up, this whole attitude is really offputting.


He has, he has been really open about it now. He also was not raised in a healthy home setting and was very much anti social most of his life, I myself was very sheltered but had a bigger family orientated surrounding. He just followed along with what he could understand. From what he understood showering daily was bad, the norm was every other day. 

I spoke with him and gave him suggestions about when to shower or bathe so on so on. He grew up in a very broken home where his father barely showered if ever, he was a acholic. He did his best to keep up with no siblings no one to teach him anything, all he knew was shower and what he learned from his few friends was every other day. So yeah. I am not judging him for something I understand is still much of a learning process for him, child or not, the important part to me is that he is involved in growing to learn self love and self care.

No one is perfect, it would be immature for me to think so, better late then never as they say.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

JustAnj said:


> He has, he has been really open about it now. He also was not raised in a healthy home setting and was very much anti social most of his life, I myself was very sheltered but had a bigger family orientated surrounding. He just followed along with what he could understand. From what he understood showering daily was bad, the norm was every other day.
> 
> I spoke with him and gave him suggestions about when to shower or bathe so on so on. He grew up in a very broken home where his father barely showered if ever, he was a acholic. He did his best to keep up with no siblings no one to teach him anything, all he knew was shower and what he learned from his few friends was every other day. So yeah. I am not judging him for something I understand is still much of a learning process for him, child or not, the important part to me is that he is involved in growing to learn self love and self care.
> 
> No one is perfect, it would be immature for me to think so, better late then never as they say.


I can understand that as a very young, newlywed man coming from that environment and being flexible for adjustments for the first few years. However, he's not 21, you guys are 30 with 4 kids! That's why I asked early on if he could be depressed, he just doesn't sound altogether there.

Anyway, I'll lay off, b/c I don't want to be insulting or patronizing. Once you're happy with the progress, that's all good. It's just that many times, people make an effort for a short time and slide right back into bad habits if the underlying issue was never addressed.


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

TXTrini said:


> I can understand that as a very young, newlywed man coming from that environment and being flexible for adjustments for the first few years. However, he's not 21, you guys are 30 with 4 kids! That's why I asked early on if he could be depressed, he just doesn't sound altogether there.
> 
> Anyway, I'll lay off, b/c I don't want to be insulting or patronizing. Once you're happy with the progress, that's all good. It's just that many times, people make an effort for a short time and slide right back into bad habits if the underlying issue was never addressed.


I totally understand where your coming from but this is simply perspective, my husband has been going through severe depression since he was 24 going forward. 

His grandma died who was practically his mother during the time I was pregnant with our first, his father died shortly after her which is all he knew in his life, and then piles of responsibility all at once landed on his shoulders, then to top it off his great aunt died from COVID-19 when it was just starting to spread bad. 

I don't blame him for how this has affected him, one of the reasons why I am still here. 

Thank you for caring about my own wellness in the situation. I also understand your worries. We all need a little push sometimes, I believe he will progress, if this was maybe a year ago I would have been just as blah about it too. So no worries just giving this a bit of background.


----------



## ewam (May 28, 2017)

JustAnj said:


> I totally understand where your coming from but this is simply perspective, my husband has been going through severe depression since he was 24 going forward.
> 
> His grandma died who was practically his mother during the time I was pregnant with our first, his father died shortly after her which is all he knew in his life, and then piles of responsibility all at once landed on his shoulders, then to top it off his great aunt died from COVID-19 when it was just starting to spread bad.
> 
> ...


im glad you gave us his background as here some people are too quick to judge harshly without knowing all the facts


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

JustAnj said:


> I totally understand where your coming from but this is simply perspective, my husband has been going through severe depression since he was 24 going forward.
> 
> His grandma died who was practically his mother during the time I was pregnant with our first, his father died shortly after her which is all he knew in his life, and then piles of responsibility all at once landed on his shoulders, then to top it off his great aunt died from COVID-19 when it was just starting to spread bad.
> 
> ...


Ah, thought so. It's so easy to drown even when you think you have a good handle on it if you aren't actively doing something about it. I may have missed it if you said, but what's he doing to address it?


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

TXTrini said:


> Ah, thought so. It's so easy to drown even when you think you have a good handle on it if you aren't actively doing something about it. I may have missed it if you said, but what's he doing to address it?


He is getting therapy and gonna start medication, he is actively eating better and trying to look into a exercise routine to fit his mornings before work.


----------



## JustAnj (7 mo ago)

ewam said:


> im glad you gave us his background as here some people are too quick to judge harshly without knowing all the facts


I know it happens and for many of us we can relate to the feelings of frustration may it be from our own experiences with our partner or ourselves. I know it comes from a place of misunderstanding. I don't take it to heart. Everyone can easily misjudge, yes.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

JustAnj said:


> He is getting therapy and gonna start medication, he is actively eating better and trying to look into a exercise routine to fit his mornings before work.


Now that sounds like a solid plan. If he's not amenable to you being his accountability buddy, maybe he can ask a close friend or family member to help keep him on track. Depression can suck the life out of everyone around the person, so it's great he's tackling this on many fronts.

I hope things get better for you both soon.


----------



## Mustbecrazy (Jul 10, 2013)

Recommend not using soap on the anus. The anal glands produce natural waxes that protect the anal mucosa and skin. Soaping those off can lead to a chronically itchy irritated ass. Better to use the removable shower head and H2O.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

How are things @JustAnj ?
Can you provide us with any updates?


----------



## Brian from Columbus (Dec 9, 2020)

JustAnj said:


> He is but he gets really sweaty after work and showers after a couple days or so just kinda dry's himself off with a shirt and washes his feet instead of a full shower. Maybe that's it idk. Maybe a stronger soap is needed and better scrub.


Offer to shower with him! Soap each other up, maybe if he shaved off his pubic hair he may not retain as much scent. My wife and I are both shaven bare or very very groomed. I love the taste and smell of a woman and Colleen has never complained about my smell. Good luck!


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Sorry I can not help , as I have no experience with other men and their penises, 
no need for me to say again the same things that others have said but on your point of expensive soap the most toxic thing people come in contact with are soaps and perfumes many use known cancerous ingredients but have the right to stay using them up to 2035 , so you might be lucky you don't use them .

just form the point of smell after he has a shower I can not help or put any light on this , 
I believe escorts demand their clients to take a shower before and offer shower after but again I have no experience of this


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Mustbecrazy said:


> Recommend not using soap on the anus. The anal glands produce natural waxes that protect the anal mucosa and skin. Soaping those off can lead to a chronically itchy irritated ass. Better to use the removable shower head and H2O.


I gotta disagree. 

I've been soaping my butt for decades and never once had an irritated ass.

I wouldn't want to get near a dude who didn't ever use soap there. No.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Use that new Lume stuff for the ass stink.

also, detachable shower heads will blow any debris away!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

drencrom said:


> antiperspirant spray in the pubic hair?


That's like fire in the hole!!!!!

Because I tried that once when I was 15. Burned so much I thought I'd die right there. 
Being a teenager I may have used too much! 
🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Use that new Lume stuff for the ass stink.
> 
> also, detachable shower heads will blow any debris away!


Why....why would there be debris in the first place.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Use that new Lume stuff for the ass stink.
> 
> also, detachable shower heads will blow any debris away!


Clean and well trimmed, almost completely shaved everywhere for her. And using an organic body wash by Cremo, various scents.

I do the shaving 🙂🙂 and trimming her for the most part. And we alway shower before sex, like everyone using a handheld flexible showerhead.

We make shaving time a main event of whole body care leading to fooling around. I'm quite good at it and how to make it fun.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Livvie said:


> Why....why would there be debris in the first place.


If you just took a dump before hoping in the shower…maybe.

I don’t know, sounds like the guy who is the subject of this thread probably has debris.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Clean and well trimmed, almost completely shaved everywhere for her. And using an organic body wash by Cremo, various scents.
> 
> I do the shaving 🙂🙂 and trimming her for the most part. And we alway shower before sex, like everyone using a handheld flexible showerhead.
> 
> We make shaving time a main event of whole body care leading to fooling around. I'm quite good at it and how to make it fun.


you always shower before sex?!


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Livvie said:


> Why....why would there be debris in the first place.


I think someone here needs some bidet recommendations.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> you always shower before sex?!


Always, unless it's a surprise PIV adventure not in the bedroom.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

It was a joke people. I don’t have debris on or around my anus. Sounds like the OP’s husband might though.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Always, unless it's a surprise PIV adventure not in the bedroom.


 Oh, interesting.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> That's like fire in the hole!!!!!
> 
> Because I tried that once when I was 15. Burned so much I thought I'd die right there.
> Being a teenager I may have used too much!
> 🤣🤣🤣🤣


Nah, you just dont get it on your twig an berries.


----------

